# Suche jemanden, der mich wirbt



## kondorpasta (16. August 2013)

Hi Buffed-Community,

Ich habe inzwischen seit 2 Jahren kein WoW mehr gespielt, würde es aber gern nochmal ausprobieren. Schließlich gab es inzwischen einige Neuerungen... Deshalb würde ich mich gern von jemandem anwerben lassen, da die Vorteile der Schriftrolle der Auferstehung einen perfekten Einstieg bieten 
Für mehr Details bitte PN an mich!

LG


- hat sich erledigt, danke  -


----------

